# SoMo Herfers



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Last night as the offical start of the SoMo Herfers. It was a small group but the damage was great. If you missed it you missed out.

http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/3920/sl/c
Heres how last night went down,
The HERF started about 2pm. Joel bombed us all as soon as he gets there with some really good sticks. I got:

Padilla Hybrid '00
Monte Club Cabinet '91 (i think)
H. Upmann Panatella '05
HdM Churchill '00 (cello so brown you almost couldnt see the stick)

Intros were made all around and the fun began. I handed out Punch Rare Carojos and Connie no 84 maduros (seems no one had tried these before). Jockey breaks out the Sancho Panzas Extra fuerte( his current favorite stick).
drrgill hads out some machine made ISOM's and one of the best lookin Cohiba's I seen in a real long time(not ISOM but no red dot either).

Over the course of the next 8 1/2 hours the bourbon(cant remember the name), Havana Club rum and a few real select drinks were consumed. Many bowls of fine pipe tabbaky and more than a few fine sticks were reduced to ash. Jockey served up some of the finest BBQ'd chicken that I have had the pleasure to taste. After the meal, Jockey excuse himself, mumbling something about special and came back with not one but TWO Partegas Culabras, ISOM and aged 10YEARS!!!!!

The venue was unbeatable. I have lived here in Forsyth most of my life and Jockeys place is truly one of the most peaceful in this area. The company couldnt have been more pleasant. It was almost like we had known each other for years. The aromas of many different cigars and pipes was entoxicating, prompting many "What are you smoking, that smells incredible." The weather was a bit warm but the breeze comeing off the lake made it very pleasent. Joking and serious conversation flowed almost as well as the bourbon and rum.

We are planning on doing this on a semi regular basis depending on Jockey's schedule. If ya can join us sometime, I promise you wont be disappointed.
This was my first HERF, I cant imagine any other HERF topping this one.

Thanks to drrgill, Cigar_joel, the Senator(whose name is being withheld for political purposes) and especially Cigar Jockey(quite possibly the best host who ever walked the face of this earth). If it were'nt for you brothers this would just have been another average day.

Karma

*Don't Miss SoMo herfers II*


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Nice pictures Joel...I must have stepped out when you took that..BATH PHOTO????? taking Cigar **** to a new level...not sure we are looking for that level...I will Assume that was an Uploan error//

Drrgill


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

drrgill said:


> Nice pictures Joel...I must have stepped out when you took that..BATH PHOTO????? taking Cigar **** to a new level...not sure we are looking for that level...I will Assume that was an Uploan error//
> 
> Drrgill


After my photos it hops to the next gallery. Only the herf pics are mine. Problem fixed.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Last night got me thinking, any body up for a mid july herf? Maybe thr 16 or 22?
Let me know.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

cigar_joel said:


> Last night got me thinking, any body up for a mid july herf? Maybe thr 16 or 22?
> Let me know.


Might be able to do that. Have to check the schedule at work.

Hey Joel, went to target this morn and they had the danby 35 bottle cooler at 74.95. WOOT Now I can wait for exactly the right fridge and not have to settle for one I really dont like. HEHEHE


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I am all set for the next herf. Teresa just bought me a 15 count cigar caddy and an Ashon VSG wizard to put in it.

Good luck with the fridge karma.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Either the 16th or 22nd is GOOD TO GO:hn
On the photos can we not right click them to save a copy?
It's not working for me.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> Either the 16th or 22nd is GOOD TO GO:hn
> On the photos can we not right click them to save a copy?
> It's not working for me.


Shoot me your e-addy and i will send them to you


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

How does the 22nd sound to everyone? If this works, let me know.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

cigar_joel said:


> How does the 22nd sound to everyone? If this works, let me know.


So far looks good, and give me a chance to reload.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

:al Good Here:al 
:mn


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> :al Good Here:al
> :mn


Hey Bob, wanna car pool to this?


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Is Springfield alright with you? I am good to go anywhere, so let me know whats best for you.

Joel


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Location dont matter to me.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

22nd Works for me!! My Tongue should be healed by then.

Drrgill


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Crap, my car died in Branson yesterday.
The alarm will not shut off and drained the battery and nothing I did shut it off.
I'm having a buddy go down and look at it this morning.:hn


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> Crap, my car died in Branson yesterday.
> The alarm will not shut off and drained the battery and nothing I did shut it off.
> I'm having a buddy go down and look at it this morning.:hn


Sorry, to hear that. Hope everything works out.

Joel


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

All's good and fixed


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Might be able to make this don't know though.....

Bob


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> All's good and fixed


Glad to hear it. Cars can be a pain.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> All's good and fixed


W00T and sh*t.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Any of you gents up for a contest at SoMo II ? I was thinking a long ash contest would be fun. I will provide the cigars and every one in the comp. will bring one nice stick to put in the winners pot. Longest ash takes all. Sound good to any of you.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Sounds great!! I'm in
Are we competing w/ Cremosa's?

Now we just need a Graphic Designer whom could make a SoMo logo.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> Now we just need a Graphic Designer whom could make a SoMo logo.


I'm already working on it.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

So sat 22nd, SoMo Herf II @ Forsyth around 2ish. We will take care of food this time since Bob was s good to us last weekend.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

cigar_joel said:


> So sat 22nd, SoMo Herf II @ Forsyth around 2ish. We will take care of food this time since Bob was s good to us last weekend.


Roger that bro's.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

My dad is going to come down from KC for this.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Yeah, he wants to know where all his school money went


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> Yeah, he wants to know where all his school money went


:r He is not the one that scares me. I drug my dad and brother into cigars. Theres a humidor at every house now. Moms taking names and kicking.....

BTW. tried to make a logo last night. What do you all think?
http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/1918/cat/500/ppuser/3920/sl/c


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Thats sweet


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

cigar_joel said:


> :r He is not the one that scares me. I drug my dad and brother into cigars. Theres a humidor at every house now. Moms taking names and kicking.....
> 
> BTW. tried to make a logo last night. What do you all think?
> http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/1918/cat/500/ppuser/3920/sl/c


That'll work. Be cool ta meet yur pop.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Nice Logo....next thing you know the Senator will be posting political signs down 65 running for president of the SOMO Herfers...Cigar_Joel and I also discussed evryone bring a nice bottle of wine for our Brawts and Italian Sausage...nothing expensive but no MD2020 either.. Cigar_Jockey what kind of wine do you like??

Drrgill


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm a red wine lover.
Zin, Merlot, Cab, Pinot ...Like em all :al


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Went to Just for Him yesterday.
:dr Wow what a nice place.
As soon as I walked in the humidor the employee was pushing 2 for 1 cabaleros :BS eh no thanks.

Picked up a Opus X Torp


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Its a really nice store, I just wish they had a better lounge. I got some good practice in for the long ash contest last night. Check it out; 
http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/1921/cat/500/ppuser/3920

BTW, For the herf i am going to bring a bottle of Fonseca Bin 27 Port.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

cigar_joel said:


> Its a really nice store, I just wish they had a better lounge. I got some good practice in for the long ash contest last night. Check it out;
> http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/1921/cat/500/ppuser/3920
> 
> BTW, For the herf i am going to bring a bottle of Fonseca Bin 27 Port.


I was there saw that Lagloria....stand right up actually twice...Just remember Joel any cigar with Double in the name is going to be strong...Also nice wine did not know they made wine....

Drrgill


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

The only stick to make me hurl, Lfd Dbl Ligero Maduro Chisel :dr 
Gotta find em again.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> The only stick to make me hurl, Lfd Dbl Ligero Maduro Chisel :dr
> Gotta find em again.


Maybe i will bring one down for you, i have that LFD thats 6 1/2 x 60.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

I'm using the HdM that Joel gave me for the long ash contest! hehehe

I cant believe there is NO place down here to get a corncob pipe!!!!! I gotta get to JFH next weekend so I can raid CJ's stash!!! hehehehehe


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Joel, get a chance to watch Blowing Smoke?


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> Joel, get a chance to watch Blowing Smoke?


Yeah, it was awsome. I watched it friday night. There are some great one liners in it. Thanks again.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> Joel, get a chance to watch Blowing Smoke?


Caught it on TV the other night. Funny.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Hot chick good smokes :dr 
It's almost Herfin time in the Ozarks again.............:al :hn


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> Hot chick good smokes :dr
> It's almost Herfin time in the Ozarks again.............:al :hn


rgr that:w


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> Hot chick good smokes :dr
> It's almost Herfin time in the Ozarks again.............:al :hn


I can't wait. Its going to be a good time!!!!


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Are any of you guys heading to Just for Him before our Herf?
Could someone pick me up a tin of Cornell & Diehl Purple Cow please.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> Are any of you guys heading to Just for Him before our Herf?
> Could someone pick me up a tin of Cornell & Diehl Purple Cow please.


Yeah, thats no prblem.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Joel


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Cigar Jockey said:


> Are any of you guys heading to Just for Him before our Herf?
> Could someone pick me up a tin of Cornell & Diehl Purple Cow please.


Purple Cow??? Can't wait to try that one...Reminds me of a funny story about Crows...remind me to tell it when we come down!!

Drrgill

PS-What is our head count so I know how much Sausage to bring?? Anyone new other than Joels Dad....Also Jockey who sat out with us in the afternoon...his daughter works for you...hope he can make it back I have several of those Killians left I need him to drink!!


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

That was Dale, yep he's comming also.
Any word on the Gov comming?


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> That was Dale, yep he's comming also.
> Any word on the Gov comming?


As of now, the GOV is coming. He is coming over to my place sat night so we can get his new humi ste up and he is going to sign up here at CS.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

fellas, enjoy yourselves, wish I could be there. Unfortunately, I was out until 4 AM after the last herf and she's decided that I'm going to have to take some time off of "keeping it real" for a while!:bn It's all good though, I'll make sure I run into yall again sometime soon, smoke some good ones and tip a few back for me!
-Pete


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

pistol said:


> fellas, enjoy yourselves, wish I could be there. Unfortunately, I was out until 4 AM after the last herf and she's decided that I'm going to have to take some time off of "keeping it real" for a while!:bn It's all good though, I'll make sure I run into yall again sometime soon, smoke some good ones and tip a few back for me!
> -Pete


Not a problem. Hope you can make the next one.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Jockey, will you let Dale know about the long ash contest. Also as far as the reds go, I am bringing the Fonseca bin 27 and my dad is bringing a Cabernet Sauvignon. We are also bringing brats and buns. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Sounds Great Joel...Looking forward to it, will let dale know.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Since I am not much of a wineo, lets hope that I'm not on call so I can at least have a beer with my brat.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Yummy... I will be bringing a Red... and Italian Sausage with Peppers and Onions with Buns..


Karma...we got you going on Pipes... Wine is next....

Drrgill


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

The Doc's a Baaad Man


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

drrgill said:


> Yummy... I will be bringing a Red... and Italian Sausage with Peppers and Onions with Buns..
> 
> Karma...we got you going on Pipes... Wine is next....
> 
> Drrgill


Oh no, the wine thing aint happenin, I was ruined on wine long ago. After you have a glass of Chateau LaFite Rothschilds, nothing can ever compete.

But I might try to talk Jockey into a taste or 2 of a nice single malt!! hehehe


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Badkarma said:


> Oh no, the wine thing aint happenin, I was ruined on wine long ago. After you have a glass of Chateau LaFite Rothschilds, nothing can ever compete.
> 
> But I might try to talk Jockey into a taste or 2 of a nice single malt!! hehehe


Anything with "Chateau" in the name is to rich$$$$ for me! Now I mite have another sip or two of that Cuban Rum.....I say we all go together and buy another bottle of that. where can we get some of Dat Gooood Stuff??

Drrgill


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

I refuse to buy any French wine (though it may be good).
I had bought the rum when I went to Niagara Falls several years ago.
Unless we have any BOTL whom could hook us up; I don't have connections to the north.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

I was working at Stone Hill Winery here in Branson. We had a real big day with 24 buses, at the end, the owner said we did one of the biggest days that store had ever done so we deserved a reward. He broke out a bottle of CLR 1962. And proceeded to pour us all a glass. No wine can compare to that bottle as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Teresa bought me a box of Joyo de Nic's so i am going to bring them down this weekend. Can't wait.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Weather:
High 89 30% chance thunderstorms

Could be another perfect call!!

(watchin the clock) hehehe


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

you like a smoke with a kick..hoyo de nics..got it!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Hey herfers, 68 hours and counting. The Joyo de Nics, may or may not be there by sat. They were just shipped this morning from PA. But not to worry, i have some sweet gars for my gorrilas. Also, my brother may come down as well, not for sure yet. Can't wait, really looking forward to it.


BTW, Don't forget to bring your cigars for the long ash contest prize pool.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

cigar_joel said:


> Hey herfers, 68 hours and counting. The Joyo de Nics, may or may not be there by sat. They were just shipped this morning from PA. But not to worry, i have some sweet gars for my gorrilas. Also, my brother may come down as well, not for sure yet. Can't wait, really looking forward to it.
> 
> BTW, Don't forget to bring your cigars for the long ash contest prize pool.


Why do I get the feeling we're being set up? :hn :mn :gn


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Bro's Just finished a HdM Dark Sumatra up on the SoMo Hangout, whew muggy and hot but it's gonna be another smokin herf!!!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> Bro's Just finished a HdM Dark Sumatra up on the SoMo Hangout, whew muggy and hot but it's gonna be another smokin herf!!!


Sounds like you are warming it up for us, 34 hours!!!


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

I have a FULL ashtray from the last few days nummy's up there that I finally have to empty for a wedding tomorrow.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Man, I'm gonna be lucky to get any sleep tonight. Cant wait.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Dudes check this out:

National Weather Service forcast for Taneyville, MO

Saturday: Mostly cloudy, then gradually becoming mostly sunny, with a high near 86. North northeast wind around 11 mph.

Saturday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 60. North wind between 7 and 10 mph becoming calm. 


Timing is EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!! W00T and sh*t!!!!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Badkarma said:


> Man, I'm gonna be lucky to get any sleep tonight. Cant wait.


You think you have it bad. I have the day off work. This is going to be one long, long day. I don't want to smoke, i want to spare my mouth for tomorrow. Oh well, at least there is club stogie.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Joel, you heard from gil? He's comin right?


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Yup, Gil is coming down tomorrow morning. I think we are going o meet up and smoke a bowl at Just for Him before we head down.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

What time do they open on Sat? I have to go up there in the morning but it'll be pretty early.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I think they open around 10 o'clock, if you come up let me know.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

This will make up for all the drooling I've done over folks going to the RTDA.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

*BAD NEWS*

Just found out I will have a work conflict for tomorrow...I am so Bumbed out!!

I may be able to come later in the evening but I dought it... Have a conflict from 11-5 so that puts me there late late!

More later

Part of this is an Online educational course..so I will be online you guys can send me pictures!!

Drrgill


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

drrgill said:


> *BAD NEWS*
> 
> Just found out I will have a work conflict for tomorrow...I am so Bumbed out!!
> 
> ...


Gil, That really stinks. I just put together some goodies for you. Hope things change and you can make it. If there is anything we can do let us know.

Joel


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

drrgill said:


> *BAD NEWS*
> 
> Just found out I will have a work conflict for tomorrow...I am so Bumbed out!!
> 
> ...


That aint RIGHT!!!!!! I got a special gift just for you gil. If ya cant make it, i guess it'll age a bit more till you get down here.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

This is a note from Doctor Jockey:
Please excuse Gill today as he has a severe case of Herfanitis.

Damn that stinks Gill.
Well if not this one, there's always SoMo Herf III.......


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

I'm bringing my clay and I dont want to hear anything about Gandalf!!!!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Badkarma said:


> I'm bringing my clay and I dont want to hear anything about Gandalf!!!!


LOL..Well just have to see.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

They Came

They just came, the extra umph for tomorrow night. Check it out:
http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php?photo=1953&cat=500

They smell so good. I am going to resist the urge.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice :dr , straight outta the box they probably have some oomph.
Trying to bribe Gill?

I got an assortment of Mr Bundles (Uncle Mikey) Cuba famous Brands to try.
Tried 2 so far....very nice.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Worry not, many bribes will be laid out through out the night.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

They ought to be something else.. Lookin tasty.

Gil's special little gift is actually my very last Monte #2 ISOM.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

You know Gil, for a price we can "Take care of things" if you catch my drift.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

No smokin for me today, gotta rest up for tomorrow..plus their's a wedding at 9 tonight.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> No smokin for me today, gotta rest up for tomorrow..plus their's a wedding at 9 tonight.


Who in the world gets hitched at 9PM?

By the time you get to the motel, you in no shape for anything!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Matt something a local radio DJ is getting hitched after work tonight due to the heat they choose 9.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Cigar Jockey said:


> Nice :dr , straight outta the box they probably have some oomph.
> Trying to bribe Gill?
> 
> I got an assortment of Mr Bundles (Uncle Mikey) Cuba famous Brands to try.
> Tried 2 so far....very nice.


*You guys are killing me!!! How about I quit my job and become a Gardener for the Honeymoon Hotel..I can start Saturday around 2:00!!*

Drrgill


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

16 hours and counting...tick....tock....tick.....tock.

Lee are you coming up to Just for Him Tomorrow morning?


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

It's 11pm the wedding music is pumping and time to do some serious dishes :sb


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

DOG WATCH SOCIAL CLUB.... I mentionied in KC several weeks ago the DWSC show from 07-08-06 has the music of my Son-inlaws band DOC ROC...If you go to show archives...his photos are the lower two in the middle...the drummer and the closeup with the headsets on....He is also a great guy and a Cigar smoker!!

Drrgill

PS- They even mention me from Clubstogie....So you guys can listen to this show and I will be there in Spirit.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

When I listened to that show I thought they mentioned you, good band!! 
Did you get a chance to listen to the RTDA shows?


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Gil, thats awsome. Does he live around here?

The rtda shows were pretty good, the RP party sounded pretty sweet. I really want to try one of the Old World Reserves. Well, i will see you guys soon. I am going to hit Just For Him again this morning, anybody need anything?


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm good here, man it's Niiice out now


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Great day for herfin.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Everyone is on LIne but where is Karma??? Its 7:30 and you burning daylight!! I got up eary and put in 17 miles on my Bicycle on the Katy trail its only 1.5 miles from my house. I want updates all day long as I will be on my computer for this class. Also dont let those Gift cigars for Drrgill slip into the wrong hands..Store them in a safe place before the Rum and Wellers starts flowing..

I hate I cant be there 

Drrgill


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

If they open at 10 I'm pretty sure I'll be there. but I wont be there long, gotta lot to do before herf'in time. Gotta go get my parts bike and a bunch of other stuff. But I'll look for ya


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Are you getting up there at ten?


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

BTW, Gil we will keep you up to date. Pics, posts and well keep your cigars safe.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Leavin now. Gotta stop at Sparta to pick up the bike and then to Just for Him.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Where are my Boys??? They are Herfing without me!!

*Help me!! Help me!! Help me!*

Drrgill

I will check in on the hour and Half hour!!! I will also have live chat open I should be able to hear if you post a note!!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Gil,
We are missing you. You've got some good smokes waiting for you. Wish you were here. We will post some pics later .

cigar_joel
cigar jockey
badkarma


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

cigar_joel said:


> Gil,
> We are missing you. You've got some good smokes waiting for you. Wish you were here. We will post some pics later .
> 
> cigar_joel
> ...


Thanks!!:c


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Gil, Hope all is going well, i am out of space for pics but i got one on. So here you go. Everyone says hi.

http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php?photo=1954&cat=500


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Guys....another great time was had by all, shoot we didn't stop herfin till midnight.
Joel great to meet your dad and bro.
Lee, always a pleasure, thanks guys for the great sticks and Purple Cow tabacy :dr


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Bob, thank you so much for letting us use your place last night. Great time. Lee, good to see you again. Gil, you were greatly missed. Can't wait for the 19th, really looking forward to it. Thanks again for the great herf last night boys.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Damn you SOMO guys and your great herf stories. I am working on getting the missus over to Harrison one of these weekends and sneaking up to meet with you guys. That is if you will let an ARKIE in. Looking forward to meeting you all. Congrats on the great herf.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Wish you were there last night, it was great. I think we can let an Arkie herf with us.


BTW, When i counted the cigars last night, i forgot about the five i had stuck down in the can before dinner. So we had 30 fallen soldiers. . . . Ahh memories


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Trying this morning to put the winnings away from the long ash contest, I've come to a conclusion that my humi's are all full :hn


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

As before we had a great time. Great smokes, great food, great bowls and awesome company. Gil was missed terribly, as was "the Gov". KR as far as I'm concerned you are welcome anytime. Was a pleasure to meet joels dad and brother, look forward to herf'n with them soon. 

Bob was once again the perfect host. And I didnt really mind the Gandalf remarks about my clay pipe!!! The Treebeard blend from Just For Him was a bit damp but the best aromatic blend I've tried (that makes it 1 out of 4).

The long ash contest was a bit of a disappointment (I didnt win), I thought my Ghurka was a shoe in, but I got false intel from Bob, who btw won the contest. The contest was highlighted by the combined attacks of the Cicada Monster and Mothra!!

Anyway, great herf guys and I cant wait till we do it again.

Sorry you had to miss it Gil, but joel has some complementary prizes for ya and the Monte will keep till you make it down again.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Negative on the Monte, not till we get our Peppers & Sausage's :dr


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> Trying this morning to put the winnings away from the long ash contest, I've come to a conclusion that my humi's are all full :hn


Bob, If you need a place to keep any of your sticks my humi is open. I can't guarantee that they won't be smoked. So isom's only please LOL. J/K.

Looking forward to the 12th, can't wait.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

I'll give you any Los Blancos I come across.
Nothing but the best for my botl.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> I'll give you any Los Blancos I come across.
> Nothing but the best for my botl.


:r Are you trying to ruin my passion for cigars???


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

cigar_joel said:


> :r Are you trying to ruin my passion for cigars???


If thats what you want, sample one of those things in the paperbag!!!!!


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm not man enough.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Cigar Jockey said:


> Negative on the Monte, not till we get our Peppers & Sausage's :dr


Holding my Monti Hostage....OK I work on something to make up for it!!
Glad you guys had a great time and already set a new date....I make a mean Tenderloin also...even better than the Peppers and sausage....I will need a Hot grill and a Bottle of wine to bring it all together....I will bring the wine if you got the grill!!

PS- Pitures of pipe progress on pipe forum!!


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

We gotta make the next one...We took a little ride to Arkansas. Preplanned. 
Keep us updated on the next event. Glad to hear you had a good time.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Bob said:


> We gotta make the next one...We took a little ride to Arkansas. Preplanned.
> Keep us updated on the next event. Glad to hear you had a good time.


The next SoMo Herf will be in Springfield Mo On Aug 19th. Not sure on the venue yet. Working on a head count.


----------

